# Connecting AppleShare



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

At school each student has an account on an appleshare server to save files and reports. Can I connect to this server through windows so I can access my school files from home? I can probably get the IP address and other information about the server.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Brendan:

Take a look here:

http://www.miramar.com/miramarweb.nsf/web/prod_nav_pcm_pcmfeatures


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info but its not that important to me so im not going to purchase anything. I thought Apple might provide an AppleShare client for windows or something


----------



## shukranargent (Jun 21, 2000)

If you have appleshare ip 6.3 you can enable windows sharing and you can acess the Mac Server through network neighbour hood.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thank you but I think they are probably still using the same version they started with about 3 years ago.


----------



## shukranargent (Jun 21, 2000)

What if you enable web sharing on the server. Go to the control panel and start it. Make a simple website with a link to your file folder. Put it into the web folder on Server HD and acess the server through an ip address.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That would work the problem is that the school wont re-config the server so that I can get my files off it. Im kind of giving up on this as there is nothing I can do without them playing with the server.


----------



## shukranargent (Jun 21, 2000)

Well thats hardly nice. Sorry I dont know of any other way


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks alot for helping anyway


----------



## shukranargent (Jun 21, 2000)

No Worries Mate!


----------

